# the liner..where cnai get it inexpensive?



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

everywqhere i look the liner for the pond is expensive...im looking to start my second pond and this one we want to free form we feel our fish are gettin too big and need them to have a safer and better home...


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

homedepot or lowes have it. you can prolly get it cheaper at a gerden/pond supply store


----------



## phat fish (Aug 25, 2007)

thanks
phat~


----------

